

ITC judge finds HTC in infringement of two Apple patents - seb
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/07/itc-judge-finds-htc-in-infringement-of.html

======
orangecat
Florian Mueller says Android is doomed. In other surprising news, my cat is
taking a nap.

